# Blessing in disguise



## ThomasK

Hebben wij er een uitdrukking voor? Ik vond "een geluk bij een ongeluk", en vind dat in zekere zin oké, maar toch... 

Ik las bij Ivan Ollevier (in het nieuwe boek "Het gekroonde eiland") "een verhuld geschenk" of zo, maar dat vind ik maar zo. "Een vermomd geschenk"... Iemand nog iets?


----------



## Peterdg

Of zoals Johan Cruiyff: "elk nadeel heb ze voordeel".


----------



## ThomasK

Eventueel, inderdaad.

Ik zou persoonlijk een uitdrukkingen willen krijgen of zoeken in de aard/ richting van "zegen(ing)" en dan iets beeldends in verband met "disguise". Of een uitdrukking met een andere structuur maar beeldender dan de vorige...


----------



## eno2

Ik heb het op verschillende plaatsen schaamteloos letterlijk vertaald gezien:

'een zegen in vermomming'.

een vermomde/verhulde  zegen/zegening

Als er een verband is met een actor: het bekende 'een vergiftigd geschenk' omkerend, zou je het kunnen hebben over 'een onbedoeld geschenk'


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, die was ik ook al tegengekomen. "Een vergiftigd geschenk" is inderdaad zowat het tegengestelde, hoewel: bij deze _blessings_ is er niet per se een idee van schenken aanwezig. Achteraf vraag ik mij af of dat "geschenk" zo vaak een echt geschenk is... Nee, je hebt heel zeker het perfecte tegengestelde gevonden!

Maar bij "een onbedoeld geschenk" mist "onbedoelde" dan wat (verbeeldings)kracht, vind ik... Ik zoek zelf nog naar iets vanuit die idee van verpakking... Ik dacht even na en dacht aan "een bron van zon in een regenjas". Te gek natuurlijk, maar dan blijf ik bij pure beelden. _(En het doet denken aan het meest Belgische refrein uit de Belgische 'kleinkunst': "Er zit een regenjas/ Met mij op een terras/ Toch doet zo'n regenjas/ Dromen dat het zomer was." [Johan Verminnen])_


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Wij hebben natuurlijk het aloude, degelijke woord _meevaller_, al klinkt dat wat alledaagser dan _blessing in disguise_. Maar als je het versterkt met een goed gekozen bijvoeglijk naamwoord, bijvoorbeeld _een onverhoopte meevaller_, kom je al aardig in de buurt.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is zeker een prima suggestie op zich. Die "meevaller" klinkt dan voor mij wel als "luck", terwijl ik voor die "blessing" nog een rijker woord zou willen zoeken, maar "zegening" vind ik (helaas) te letterlijk.

"I feel blessed" kunnen we ook onmogelijk letterlijk vertalen, terwijl het in het Engels uiteraard courant is. "Koning te rijk" lijkt me al te ouderwets. "Bevoorrecht" suggereert en.bab.la, en dat vind ik prima, terwijl ik "blessed unrest" wel als "zalige onrust" zou vertalen... Zit er iets in "zaligheid"???


----------



## eno2

Jerome K Jerome: What I'm looking for is a blessing not in disguise.

Was het Yeats die iets dichtte in de zin van:

<I feel like I'm blessed and could bless>??

Vraag mij af hoe dát vertaald werd....

Ik ben niet zeker. Hij zat aan een restauranttafeltje en kreeg plots een 'rapture' (van geluk).

Ja het was Yeats:

_My fiftieth year had come and gone.
I sat, a solitary man,
In a crowded London shop,
An open book and empty cup
On the marble table-top._

_While on the shop and street I gazed
My body for a moment blazed,
And twenty minutes, more or less
It seemed, so great my happiness,
That I was blessed, and could bless.



ThomasK said:



			Hebben wij er een uitdrukking voor? Ik vond "een geluk bij een ongeluk", en vind dat in zekere zin oké, maar toch...
		
Click to expand...

 Eigenlijk niet OK want het ongeluk is in die uitdrukking maar al te reëel en blijft een ongeluk, en het geluk blijft van secondaire grootte. Terwijl in 'a blessing in disguise 'datgene wat zich als  een ongeluk aankondigde in zich in werkelijkheid helemaal in een geluk transformeert. Zo zie ik het toch.

Even samenvatten. 
De mogelijke combinaties voor disguise (adj) en blessing (znw)  waren: 
_
*Vermomd Verhuld*
_*Onbedoeld onverhoopt*

+

*Meevaller zegen zegening geschenk voordeel voorrecht geluk*

Daar zou toch iets moeten kunnen uit komen. 

Ik voeg er nog aan toe: 

*gemaskerd
gecamoufleerd
verkapt
*_
'Een verkapte zegen' bevalt me wel.

Side issue:

Ik zou 'onverhoopt' vermijden. Het is een klassieker van grappige dubbelzinnigheid=>



> onverhoopt bijv.naamw.Uitspraak:   [ɔnvər'hopt] *1)* *waarvan je wilt dat het niet gebeurt* Voorbeelden:   `Mocht het onverhoopt gaan regenen, dan gaan we gewoon naar binnen.`, `Mocht er na het onderzoek onverhoopt een bloeding ontstaan, neem dan onmiddellijk con...
> Gevonden op onverhoopt Nederlands woordenboek - Woorden.org
> 
> *ONVERHOOPT*
> 1) Niet verwacht 2) Onverhoeds 3) Onverwacht 4) Tegen de verwachting in 5) Verrassend
> Gevonden op Puzzelwoordenboek ONVERHOOPT


DVD geeft natuurlijk enkel: verrassend.

Het verband tussen 'verrassend'(onverhoopt) en 'in disguise' is ook maar zeer indirect. Het directe verband is 'gecamoufleerd' 'verhuld' vermomd' etc
'onbedoeld' lijdt aan hetzelfde euvel. 
_


_


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord inzake "onverhoopt". En inzake je overwegingen: de moeite waard om te overwegen. Bedankt voor de verwijzing naar Yeats: kende ik helemaal niet. 

Ik ben het eens met je vertalingen van de aparte woorden, maar ik wilde toch nog graag zien of we niet zo'n sprekende uitdrukking konden vinden. Ik denk dat ik alvast één stap heb gezet, om "blessing" weer te geven: *een* *godsgeschenk*. Zou dat niet alle opzichten kloppen? Namelijk in religieus opzicht maar tegelijk voor velen niet meer herkenbaar religieus, zoals _blessing_.

Maar dan nog "in disguise". Ik vind de letterlijke formuleringen te letterlijk in vergelijking met het origineel. Een "blessing" verwacht je ook niet _in disguise_... " In vermomming", maar als woord klinkt dat zo dof, niet expressief, terwijl het Engels twee plosieven (d/g) heeft en de combinatie i/aai: die _disguise_ is dus in het Engels ook relatief verrassend, naar inhoud én naar vorm - en daardoor op een bepaalde manier sprekend. Ik dacht nu aan: *in pakpapier* - niet _in geschenkpapier_, zoals te verwachten - met die lekkere driedubbele plosieve alliteratie en de spanning a/ie.

"*Een godsgeschenk in pakpapier*" lijkt mij dus een serieuze kandidaat...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

blessing in disguise: _an apparent misfortune that eventually has good results_.




ThomasK said:


> Hebben wij er een uitdrukking voor? Ik vond "een geluk bij een ongeluk", en vind dat in zekere zin oké, maar toch...



Veel dichterbij bovenstaande Engelse betekenis dan wat je vond gaat het echt niet worden. Een _geluk bij een ongeluk_ dekt de betekenis volledig.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Akkoord inzake "onverhoopt".


Stel, je wilt een woord in context A gebruiken, en het blijkt in een andere context B een afwijkende betekenis te hebben, dan betekent dat niet dat het woord in context A onbruikbaar is. Dat heet _polysemie_. Een ruime meerderheid van de kernwoordenschat van het Nederlands en van andere talen is polyseem. In dit concrete geval zal geen zinnig mens de combinatie _een onverhoopte meevaller_ verkeerd begrijpen. Het woord is hoegenaamd geen "klassieker van dubbelzinnigheid". Dat is weer zo'n verzinsel uit de koker van eno2.

Ik heb een beetje rondgoogelt en een woordcombinatie die veel couranter blijkt te zijn is _een onverwachte meevaller_. Dát zou een reden kunnen zijn om _een onverhoopte meevaller_ niet te gebruiken, niet het feit dat het _onverhoopt_ meer dan één betekenis heeft.



> "Een godsgeschenk in pakpapier" lijkt mij dus een serieuze kandidaat...


Ik vind een _godgeschenk_ heel goed gevonden, maar dan wel zonder er nog iets bij. Twee metaforen mengen is nooit een goed idee. _Godgeschenk_ heeft op zichzelf meer dan voldoende zeggingskracht.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, misschien niet, had er niet aan gedacht, vooral niet omdat "in pakpapier" relatief goed aansluit bij "geschenk". Ik zie dat stuk ook niet als een uitdrukking. Wel een metafoor, maar dat is GG ook, al is dat natuurlijk al een uitdrukking en dus wat versteend. Dat is misschien wel een minpunt. Tja, en ik die dacht dat ik net een mooie vondst had gedaan...

Hebben jullie tussen haakjes een idee van een v*ertaling van die laatste twee verzen van Yeats*, met de woorden "blessed" en "bless"? Ik zie niets met "gezegend"' en "zegenen". Ik denk even aan "zalig", maar het werkwoord?? Ik dacht aan "zalig prijzen", maar dat is reflexief.



Brownpaperbag said:


> blessing in disguise: _an apparent misfortune that eventually has good results_.
> 
> Veel dichterbij bovenstaande Engelse betekenis dan wat je vond gaat het echt niet worden. Een _geluk bij een ongeluk_ dekt de betekenis volledig.


Je hebt vermoedelijk gelijk. Ik vroeg mij alleen af of er niks anders bestond dat dichter bij het origineel kwam - en vond het dan leuk om zelf wat te zoeken. OOk al kan het zijn dat HM's kritiek steek houdt. I had some fun at least.


----------



## eno2

Hans Molenslag said:


> Dat is weer zo'n verzinsel uit de koker van eno2.


 Toon! 
Ik kreeg geen slag van de molen want 'onverhoopt' is toevallig een *controniem* en niet enkel zomaar *polysemisch*. Je zegt dus ook meteen  het tegendeel als je 'onverhoopt' gebruikt . Het origineel heeft NIETS met HOOP te maken. Je kan 'overhoopte meevaller' gebruiken, maar dezelfde betekenis als een vermomd geschenk heeft het niet. Het lijkt er  in feite nog maar weinig op. De vermomming is weg en een meevaller is iets anders en veel zwakker dan een zegen. Meevaller is gewoon een ander register.



Brownpaperbag said:


> Een _geluk bij een ongeluk_ dekt de betekenis volledig.


'Een geluk bij een ongeluk ' wordt inderdaad in de meeste vertalingen die ik gezien heb, gebruikt. In #8 zei ik waarom het niet 1 op 1 volledig de betekenis  dekt. Ik verkies daarom toch de letterlijke vertaling van 'verhulde zegen'. Die wordt ook gebruikt.
een verhulde zegen - Vertaling naar Engels - voorbeelden Nederlands | Reverso Context
Google 1250 hits



ThomasK said:


> "*Een godsgeschenk in pakpapier*" lijkt mij dus een serieuze kandidaat...



Godsgeschenk voor blessing: ja. Maar 'Godsgeschenk in pakpapier' voor 'blessing in disguise' is een doordenkertje wanneer dat moet betekenen "verpakt als ONHEIL". Als je dan toch 'geschenk' gebruikt, kan je beter 'vermomd geschenk'      (edit 21/9)
' een geluk verpakt als onheil' gebruiken. 

De  vertaling van de laatste regels van Yeats' gedicht zal wel iets met 'zegen' zijn...
'...gezegend was en kon zegenen'


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Toon!


Inhoud!
Kennis!
Onderbouwing!



eno2 said:


> Je zegt dus ook meteen het tegendeel als je 'onverhoopt' gebruikt


Nee, dat doe je dus _niet_. In woordverbindingen als _onverhoopt succes_ of _onverhoopte meevaller_ heeft het woord slechts één betekenis. Nogmaals, geen zinnig mens zal zulke verbindingen verkeerd begrijpen. Alleen wie uit is op een potje onzinnig gekibbel, zal daar moeilijk over doen.


----------



## eno2

Je bent gewoon voortdurend openlijk verbaal agressief. Dat past hier niet.
Als je je beroemt op onderbouwing, produceer dan voorbeelden van vertalingen van 'blessing in disguise' als 'onverhoopte meevaller'
Tot zolang blijft 'onverhoopte meevaller' een minderwaardige vertaling.
Zowat alles kan een onverhoopte meevaller zijn, dat is iets wat gewoon uit de lucht komt vallen, het is de vertaling van 'a windfall',  en heeft daarom nog niet de kenmerken van een blessing in disguise, dat iets is wat zich eerst voordoet als een ongeluk.

Dat de context het duidelijk maakt laat niet staan dat onverhoopt een controniem blijft. Allerminst 'weeral een verzinsel uit de koker van Eno2'.

Voor mij is het onverhoopte (verrassende) succes van Trump ook werkelijk onverhoopt, d.w.z. waarvan je wilt dat het niet gebeurt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Je bent gewoon voortdurend openlijk agressief. Dat past hier niet.


Ik gaf je een veeg uit de pan vanwege je volkomen uit je duim gezogen bewering dat _onverhoopt_ een "klassieker van dubbelzinnigheid" is. Als je vindt dat dat ten onrechte is, nodig ik je uit om aan te hand van praktijkvoorbeelden en citaten uit de vakliteratuur aan te tonen dat _onverhoopt_ wel degelijk een voortdurende bron van misverstanden is. Want als het inderdaad de "klassieker" is die jij beweert dat het is, moet er materiaal bij de vleet zijn.



> Als je je beroemt op onderbouwing, produceer dan voorbeelden van vertalingen van 'blessing in disguise' als 'onverhoopte meevaller', dan hoeven we niet te concluderen dat het weer puur een verzinsel is dat uit de Molenslag koker komt.
> Tot zolang blijft 'onverhoopte meevaller' een minderwaardige vertaling hier.


Ik heb er geen moeite mee dat je het een minderwaardige vertaling vindt. Ik weet best wel dat het een vrije vertaling is die niet in alle contexten bruikbaar is.


----------



## eno2

Onverhoopt is niet enkel dubbelzinnig, het is controniem, en ik citeerde de definities in #8.


Hans Molenslag said:


> Ik weet best wel dat het een vrije vertaling is die niet in alle contexten bruikbaar is.


Juist. Hier dus niet...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Hans Molenslag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ik weet best wel dat het een vrije vertaling is die niet in alle contexten bruikbaar is.
> 
> 
> 
> Juist. Hier dus niet...
Click to expand...

In de oorspronkelijke vraag is geen concrete context aangegeven. Dan kun je ook niet besluiten dat een vertaling "hier" niet past. Er is geen "hier". Je kunt wel, zoals ik al zei, opmerken dat iets een vrije vertaling is en om die reden niet in elke context bruikbaar zal zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Even nog over "blessed": normaliter is dat "zalig", in beide betekenissen, dacht ik: _de zalige X_ (stadium voor heiligverklaring) en ik prijs mij zalig (I feel blessed)/ het is zalig. Dat "zegenen" lijkt mij vaak te religieus voor de meeste mensen, en als ik google, dan vind het bijna alleen in religieuze contexten. Hier is het deels religieus, maar "blessed" lijkt mij het best vertaald als "zalig", dat intense (bijna-religieuze) gevoel (_Ik vind x zalig_), maar dat kan je niet goed bij een persoon gebruiken, denk ik (behalve in _Ik voel me zalig_, misschien) , en het bless lijkt mij niet echt het "zegenen" in de Nederlandse, religieuze betekenis. Het is eerder iets als 'goed wensen', denk ik, zoals in 'bene-dicere'. Zegenen" lijkt mij te ritueel... Of?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> 'Een geluk bij een ongeluk ' wordt inderdaad in de meeste vertalingen die ik gezien heb, gebruikt. In #8 zei ik waarom het niet 1 op 1 volledig de betekenis  dekt. Ik verkies daarom toch de letterlijke vertaling van 'verhulde zegen'. Die wordt ook gebruikt.
> een verhulde zegen - Vertaling naar Engels - voorbeelden Nederlands | Reverso Context
> Google 1250 hits
> '



_Geluk bij een ongeluk_,  83.100 hits

Iemand die tegen mij zou zeggen, "jeetje dat is dan een verhulde zegen" zou ik toch echt heel vreemd aankijken. Wellicht zou ik het na even nadenken wel begrijpen, en vervolgens vragen of Nederlands zijn moedertaal is, omdat _een geluk bij een ongeluk_ de gangbare uitdrukking is.


----------



## eno2

Natuurlijk 83100, daar is een zeer goede reden voor: een geluk bij een ongeluk treedt bijna bij alle onaangename gebeurtenissen op, het heeft eerder de betekenis van 'every cloud has a silver lining'.
Maar je zou zeer goed gelijk kunnen hebben dat er nauwelijks beter te vinden valt. Ik bestreed alleen dat het het origineel VOLLEDIG DEKT.



Brownpaperbag said:


> Iemand die tegen mij zou zeggen, "jeetje dat is dan een verhulde zegen" zou ik toch echt heel vreemd aankijken. Wellicht zou ik het na even nadenken wel begrijpen, en vervolgens vragen of Nederlands zijn moedertaal is, omdat _een geluk bij een ongeluk_ de gangbare uitdrukking is.


Volkomen gelijk. "verhulde zegen" 1270.  Ik moet inbinden....


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Natuurlijk 83100, daar is een zeer goede reden voor: een geluk bij een ongeluk treedt bijna bij alle onaangename gebeurtenissen op, het heeft eerder de betekenis van 'every cloud has a silver lining'.
> Maar je zou zeer goed gelijk kunnen hebben dat er nauwelijks beter te vinden valt. Ik bestreed alleen dat het het origineel VOLLEDIG DEKT.



Maar toch, _every cloud has a silver lining_ vertalen we in het Nederlands met _Achter de wolken schijnt de zon_. Verschillende uitdrukkingen. Als met _Blessing in disguise_ wordt bedoeld: _an apparent misfortune that eventually has good results _dan komt een _geluk bij een ongeluk_ toch wel heel dicht in de buurt. Volledig dekkende vertalingen van figuurlijke uitdrukkingen, dat is toch wel zoeken naar een speld in een hooiberg


----------



## eno2

Jaja ik bond al in, zie edit.

Toch nog even zeggen dat ik zelf een paar blessings in disguise beleefde waarbij  het zogenaamde ongeluk een tsunami van geluk veroorzaakte. Dat zou ik geen 'geluk bij een ongeluk' meer willen noemen. Eerder een geluk verpakt als onheil. 



Brownpaperbag said:


> _an apparent misfortune that eventually has good results _


 'Eventually' moet je hier lezen als 'vervolgens' en niet als 'eventueel' Anders heeft het zelfs geen zin.



> something that seems to cause problems, but that you later realize is a good thing
> _*Losing my job turned out to be a blessing in disguise.*_


a blessing in disguise (phrase) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary

Vind ik een veel betere definitie. Die bevestigt wat ik al zei. Het gaat om een transformatie  en niet over een mix  van geluk en ongeluk. Voilá. Onderbouwd...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Jaja ik bond al in, zie edit.
> 
> Toch nog even zeggen dat ik zelf een paar blessings in disguise beleefde waarbij  het zogenaamde ongeluk een tsunami van geluk veroorzaakte. Dat zou ik geen 'geluk bij een ongeluk' meer willen noemen. Eerder een geluk verpakt als onheil.
> 
> 'Eventually' moet je hier lezen als 'vervolgens' en niet als 'eventueel' Anders heeft het zelfs geen zin.
> 
> a blessing in disguise (phrase) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary
> 
> Vind ik een veel betere definitie. Die bevestigt wat ik al zei. Het gaat om een transformatie  en niet over een mix  van geluk en ongeluk. Voilá. Onderbouwd...



Ik vind de definities niet erg verschillen. _Apparent _en _eventually _(tenslotte, uiteindelijk) duiden ook op transformatie (apparent/seems - later/eventually). En ook in de voorbeeldzin blijft de vertaling overeind. _Mijn ontslag bleek een geluk bij een ongeluk._


----------



## eno2

De 'bij' in <een geluk bij een ongeluk> maakt de uitdrukking duidelijk cumulatief. Beide zijn en blijven aanwezig.

Bij een transformatie zoals in ' a blessing in disguise*'* (waar we het nu  schijnen  eens over te zijn), zou het moeten luiden:  <een geluk _*in plaats van *_een ongeluk>. Het ongeluk is verdwenen. Weg.

Wat jammer dat een 'verhulde zegen' niet gebruikelijk is....


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Als het ontslag een geluk was, wat was dan het ongeluk?
> 
> Correct is: Bleek een geluk in plaats van een ongeluk.
> 
> Maar ik ben zo langzamerhand volkomen 'uitgeblessed' nu.



Het ontslag _was _geen geluk, het _bleek _(transformatie) een geluk.


----------



## eno2

Die  tekst is  in #25  geëdit ten gunste van:

De 'bij' in <een geluk bij een ongeluk> maakt de uitdrukking duidelijk cumulatief. Beide zijn en blijven aanwezig. Zonneschijn bij regen. 

Bij een transformatie zoals in ' a blessing in disguise*'* (waar we het nu schijnen eens over te zijn), zou het moeten luiden: <een geluk _*in plaats van *_een ongeluk>. Het ongeluk is verdwenen. Weg.

Mijn eindconclusie is dat onze zegswijze  niet dezelfde betekenis heeft als de Engelse, maar we gebruiken ze veelvuldig als vertaling omdat we geen betere zegswijze ter beschikking hebben. Ik prefereer de zelden gebruikte, meer letterlijke vertaling 'verhulde zegen'.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

De betekenis lijkt mij zeer zeker wel hetzelfde. Het is de syntactische samenstelling van beide zinnen die verschilt. Zoals zo vaak wanneer zegswijzen worden vertaald.

Om nog even de betekenis die je prefereerde aan te halen; _something that seems to cause problems, but that you later realize is a good thing.

Mijn ontslag bleek een geluk bij een ongeluk:_ Something that seems to cause problems (ongeluk, ontslag), but later you realize it is a good thing (geluk, nieuwe en betere baan). En het feit dat we geen "betere" vertaling ter beschikking hebben laat zien dat de beschikbare vertaling volstaat.


----------



## eno2

Die definitie is niet van toepassing op <een geluk BIJ een ongeluk> dat cumulatief is en dus VÉÉL algemener, reden waarom ik zei dat het zoveel hits krijgt.
Het gaat niet om vertaling. De vertaling 'verhulde zegen' is wél correct en die combinatie wordt ook gebruikt (1250x), helaas te zelden.
De draadvraag  gaat om een zegswijze die hetzelfde zegt. Die bestaat hier blijkbaar niet. Iets wat absoluut geen uitzondering is. Zegswijzen die er min of meer op lijken zijn er meestal wel.


> Brownpaperbag said: ↑
> . En het feit dat we geen "betere" vertaling ter beschikking hebben laat zien dat de beschikbare vertaling volstaat.


Grappige cirkelredenering*. *Geen speld tussen te krijgen.


----------



## eno2

> El expresidente de la Generalitat cree que tras el 1 de octubre habrá que "dialogar, negociar y pactar"


EL PAÍS Edición América
Een Ex -president van Catalonië denkt dat er na 1 okt, datum van het illegaal referendum, zal moeten onderhandeld en overeengekomen worden.

Wat schetst het best zo'n mogelijke transformatie of ommekeer  i.v.m. dit illegaal referendum? Blessing in disguise, een geluk bij een ongeluk, een verhuld geschenk, een Godsgeschenk in verpakking, na regen komt zonneschijn of elk nadeel heb zijn voordeel? Of geen van alle?

Ik profiteer van de gelegenheid om aan te geven dat de Spaanse vertaling van 'blessing in disguise' luidt:



> blessing in disguise noun
> bendición disfrazada f
> less common:
> bendición encubierta f
> · bendición enmascarada f


blessing in disguise - Spanish translation – Linguee

Helemaal de  'Verborgen zegen' -stijl.

In het Frans:


> *blessing in disguise noun*
> *bénédiction déguisée f*


Helemaal de  'Verborgen zegen' -stijl.

Duits:


> hoofdvertaling: *Glück im Unglück*
> less common: v*erborgener Segen,*


'blessing in disguise' - German translation – Linguee


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Van een koude kermis thuiskomen?


----------



## eno2

Wait and see


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, _verkapte zegen_. Kan goed werken in de meeste gevallen. Net als _een geluk bij een ongeluk_. Afhankelijk van de context. Met _onverwachte meevaller_ kun je weer in andere contexten uit de voeten.


----------



## ThomasK

Allemaal oké, maar ik mis een metafoor of beeld...



eno2 said:


> 'Eventually' moet je hier lezen als 'vervolgens' en niet als 'eventueel'.



"Eventually" vertaal je volgens mij als "uiteindelijk"...


----------



## eno2

Wat zou je liever hebben:
1 a blessing in disguise
2 een geluk bij een ongeluk
3 een onverwachte meevaller
?

Ik: nr 3. Dat is a windfall. Niets dan prettigs aan de hand.
nr2 Brengt eerst ongeluk.
nr1 Jaagt je de stuipen op het lijf voordat het om een geluk blijkt te gaan.


----------



## ThomasK

Hah, leuke vraag omdat de vraag duidelijk maakt dat het impact van de drie uitdrukkingen behoorlijk anders is. Ik zou niet zo kritisch zijn over #2: die lijken mij net eerder samen te gaan, ook al kan het ook om een a-posteriori oordeel gaan. Bij  #3 kan je vooraf best wel angst hebben gehad, lijkt mij, maar oké, plots is daar iets onvoorziens, bijna als een deus ex machina of zo waarop je nooit had gehoopt. In situatie #1 kan dat wel lang duren, en zal niet iedereen het eens zijn dat het echt een blessing is, denk ik. Maar 1 lijkt mee diepte (existentiële diepte...) te impliceren.

Ik vind bij het nalezen mijn "godsgeschenk in pakpapier" niet mis - en ik ben bijzonder blij dat Yeats-gedicht via deze thread te hebben leren kennen...


----------



## bibibiben

Met _verkapte zegen _kun je vaak uit de voeten. Ik heb echter _blessing in disguise _zien gebruiken in contexten waarvan ik me afvraag of _verkapte zegen _nog wel bruikbaar is. Waarschijnlijk is het probleem dat _blessing in disguise_ een nogal ruim gebruik kent.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Allemaal oké, maar ik mis een metafoor of beeld...



Snap ik niet. Een verkapte zegen is een metafoor.




> "Eventually" vertaal je volgens mij als "uiteindelijk"...


 Ja.
Ik was goed verkeerd. 
Eventuallly betekent nooit 'eventueel'.
En 'vervolgens' is ook niet goed.




ThomasK said:


> Ik vind bij het nalezen mijn "godsgeschenk in pakpapier" niet mis -



En waar waar valt daar dat ongeluk te bespeuren? Ah ja.... in het pakpapier zogezegd...als je dat per se wil, want pakpapier is op zich neutraal.
Tussen zegen en godsgeschenk - beide van religieuze aard - is er een behoorlijk verschil van gradatie.



bibibiben said:


> Met _verkapte zegen _kun je vaak uit de voeten. Ik heb echter _blessing in disguise _zien gebruiken in contexten waarvan ik me afvraag of _verkapte zegen _nog wel bruikbaar is. Waarschijnlijk is het probleem dat _blessing in disguise_ een nogal ruim gebruik kent.



Fraze.it:
<For Santa Cruz, the 6.9-magnitude shaker was a redevelopment *blessing* *in* *disguise.>*
...bood een enorme buitenkans voor reconstructie...

In de meeste contexten wordt het soort  ongeluk (schijnbaar of echt) voorafgaandelijk expliciet verwoord ofwel direct erna,  volgens de zinsconstructie, waardoor het ongemakkelijke vertalen van 'disguise' niet meer strikt nodig is*. *Gewoon _een meevaller, een geluk, een zegen, een godsgeschenk, een buitenkans, een goede zaak_  volstaat dan meestal ..

De shaker is een reeël ongeluk, dus hier bestaan geluk en ongeluk naast elkaar. 
Het is duidelijk ook een onverwachte kans.


----------

